# sparks/arcing visible using new DEWALT 20V drill



## dstorjoh

I have been using a dewalt cordless drill for years with sparks like you mentioned. I think this is normal for an electric motor. There is always a slight smell maybe its worse when new I don't know. Unless you hear obvious crunching during rotation I would use it.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

all power tools do this.. its the brushes in the motor causing the sparks its perfectly normal. the burning smell will subside. usually its either dust or grease burning off that was on the components when it left the factory. if the smell becomes worse then something is wrong with the tool and something is burning

the latest technology in power tools is brushless, they dont create sparks as they dont have brushes to do so.. the tech has been around since 2001 for insdustrial construction for when working in confined spaces with fumes that could ignite.


----------



## VanillaEps

My 780 did that during the first few uses when I got it. I've used it extensively since then and it no longer does that. Its normal.


----------

